# Buckeye



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Any updates ???


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Derby:

1st - Rebel Ridge Willie Wonka Do It, O: Lyn Yelton H: Jason Baker 
2nd - Coppertop's Good Gracious, O: Marshall & Katherine Simonds H: Jason Baker
3rd - Sara's Blue Streak, O: Bill & Sara Goldstein H: Jason Baker
4th - Hardscrabble Connecticut Yankee, O: David & Elizabeth Wilson H: Jason Baker

Don't know the greens.

Tara


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Heard Al Arthur has 12 of the 15 dogs called back to the water blind tomorrow.


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

tjw_128 said:


> Derby:
> 
> 1st - Rebel Ridge Willie Wonka Do It, O: Lyn Yelton H: Jason Baker
> 2nd - Coppertop's Good Gracious, O: Marshall & Katherine Simonds H: Jason Baker
> ...




Gees Jason, I think you need to give those dogs a month off to relax.....Good Going, Bud!!


----------



## Jennifer A. (Nov 29, 2004)

More Buckeye Derby April 11 '08

JAMS:
RJ #7 BK Peyton Robert & Kristine Tosadori, H: Bob (13 mo.)
1 New Hope's Blazing Sun Mike Sweet Hugh Arthur 
13 Bear Branch Princes Irena Jerry Burns Jerry Burns 
14 Topbrass Southern Star Joe Kennedy Jeff Adams 
15 Sandhill's High Roller Hugh Arthur Hugh Arthur
16 Dayspring's Midnight Express Lasal Banty Bob Reckart


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations Elizabeth & Daniel on the 4th place and to Bob and Kris for the RJ.

Good luck with Cooper

Paula


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Wow, the Sandhill youngsters are on a roll.


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Congradulations to Daniel and Elizabeth on Yankee. I can hardly wait to see him all grown up.

Mary Beth Corsini


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Anything on the Q and Open ?


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Open:

1st - FC Dixie City Jam II, O: Bill & Sara Goldstein H: Al Arthur
2nd - FC Low Country Drake, O: Corinne Thompson H: Al Arthur
3rd - Candlewoods Lil Smokin Tequila, O: Breck Campbell H: Al Arthur
4th - FC/AFC Carolina's Electrik Gypsy, O: Kay & Clint Joyner H: Al Arthur
RJ - Peakbrook's Secret Weapon, O: James Dean H: Al Arthur

There are probably some JAMs that I don't know.

Congratulations to Sandhill - y'all have had a great weekend!

Tara


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Tare do you know if dog 12 jammed the Open ? and what about dog 19 in the Q ?

Thanks


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Geez, what a weekend


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Jason E. said:


> Tare do you know if dog 12 jammed the Open ? and what about dog 19 in the Q ?
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, I don't know any of the JAMs from the Open...perhaps somebody else will post them.

Nitro is going to the 4th series of the Q in the morning.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

#12 also Jammed the open O - Marty Bullington H - Al Arhtur congrats Marty . Al had 6 of the 7 dogs that finished the open.


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

Jason heard anything on the Q?


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Ga Woodrow said:


> Jason heard anything on the Q?


Heard that 1rst went to Escalera's Black Explosion "Nitro" O - Aul H - Jason Baker


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

Very cool. Congrats to Nitro in his first Q.


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Congrats on Nitro's Q win. Congrats to the Arthurs and Jason Baker on a great weekend!


----------



## Lyle Harne (Jul 7, 2004)

Congratulations Bob and Kris on the Reserve Jam with Peyton and Lasal Banty and Buddy for also picking up a green. A taste of good things to come!
Lyle


----------



## jollycurl (Mar 4, 2008)

I marshalled the Open at Buckeye this weekend and never have I had less to do!

Al Arthur had 22 of 34 entries, so it was pretty much the Al-athon! Everyone should be thanking Terry (one of Al's clients, I think) for his huge effort in getting Al's dogs to the line. Without Terry, we might still be out there as the walk-in to the line for the land work took about 10 minutes. He made it possible for Al to stay up at the line and run the dogs without the huge trek back and forth to the truck.

Hope to see everyone in the fall!

Ellen


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

jollycurl said:


> I marshalled the Open at Buckeye this weekend and never have I had less to do!
> 
> Al Arthur had 22 of 34 entries, so it was pretty much the Al-athon!
> 
> Ellen


How did you deal with the "honor"? If first series you needed 10 by-dogs, if 4th, and Al collecting all the placements, you still needed a bunch?

Tim


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

Simple. They never had an honor in the Open.


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

How about some results for the amateur?? There is nothing posted on EE yet either...


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

Canman said:


> Simple. They never had an honor in the Open.


Standard #5:... "In at least one test involving the retrieve of marked fall in all stakes, except the Derby, every dog should be kept on line off leash while another dog works."

I guess it is more important to preserve the concept of any number of dogs per handler than to apply the rules for honoring.

Tim


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

The word "should" has always given judges leeway in setting up their tests. But, it is certainly not the first trial that has gone without an honor.


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

In an earlier post I noted that the Ohio Valley has dropped their Liscensed Field trials as the had tired of holding what has been referred to as a private event. As all the people who do not train and run their own dogs and hence yell " Hooray for team Gunzer, Blackwater, Rorem,Vinewood etc, etc" there will be fewer and fewer of us who will judge or continue to be present for 4 days to put on these private events. Perhaps this will result in some of those who would not recognize their own dog if there were 5 of the dogs running around the pro's truck will realize that the money they are spending to have someone else do their work will bring their dogs home, form a training group and learn how to place birds that work against eachother, wind and terrain -how to use them and not just set up a training test the next time they judge. Then again I am old as dirt and grossly out of touch so disregard this post.


----------

